# Ruroc's RG1X



## MattSwag (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to introduce you to a bad-ass piece of equipment called the RG1.
It's a full face ski/snowboarding helmet designed by Ruroc (Ruroc) which maxes out on the bad-ass factor scale. I've been using these things for a few years now and they are seriously awesome. Not only do they look sick, they work too. The full faced design keeps your noggin protected all over, and there is zero fogging. The helmet is designed to push hot air out the back, and pull cool air in from the front, which keeps you breathing fresh air, and keeps fog to a minimum so you can always see where you're going. I've been in quite a few hard crashes, with a variety of crash dummies, including other snowboarders, cats iron rails and brick walls. Some of these I would probably not be standing here today had I not had my RG1 on. It's made of high impact ABS plastics and I always walk away wondering why I don't have a splitting head ache. These helmets are quite expensive, in fact, their new range might make you cringe when you see the price tag, but these things work, and they work well. You should ask yourself if you'd prefer to pay a $10,000 medical bill or a $400 piece of equipment to keep yourself out of the emergency room? Not only do their products work, they keep their customers happy. The customer support I have received at Ruroc is second to none. If they make a mistake, they compensate their customers handsomely, and they frequently have sales on their gear. If you have any questions or concerns about something, you can count on a speedy and helpful response. They have everything that makes a fantastic company. I cannot recommend them high enough. If you can afford one, buy it. If you can't, wait for them to go on sale, sell an arm (you have two right..?) and buy one.
They also have a wide range to choose from. 2 different types of helmet, and a wide choice of colours including black and red, white and orange, black and green, chrome etc etc, the sky is the limit. You can also customize these bad boys to your hearts content! Go check out their facebook page and you can see exactly what kind of crazy designs their fans get up to. From Skull air sprays, to iron man designs, there's plenty of inspiration.








Ruroc
http://www.facebook.com/ruroc


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

No.

Your going to get flamed.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope you didn't scrimp as much on your R&D as you have on your marketing budget.

Buy a friggin' ad


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

How exactly does a clip-on, non structural piece of plastic actually protect your face? Except from... Well, nothing I guess. Sounds epic, brah.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is one of those gray-area things. On the one hand, it's obvious marketing spam. On the other hand, it _is_ snowboarding equipment and it's in the right subforum. Yeah, some of you don't like Ruroc. Feel free to flame. Personally I like the idea in principle, except A) the snap-in face thingy probably _isn't_ much protection in a crash, and B) they're only available online (at least from where I live) and I'm sure as shit not going to drop that amount of $ just to get a look at something.

And what's with that add-on sunvisor attachment?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

it makes you go faster. like a spoiler on a 1996 honda civic.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol this helmet sucks. In fact if I ever see someone wearing one I will rapidly unclip from my board and smash the useless "chin protector" with my board. This helmet does nothing to protect your face and it isn't even designed to. Prepare to be flamed douchebag.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

One of my snowboarding buddies has one of these and loves it. I get used to the look pretty quick. Cannot miss him on the hill!


----------



## XdotNet (Nov 10, 2010)

This helmet would interest me with a couple of changes.
1. Complete protection from the elements.
2. Fans to clear the fog.

I started boarding when I was 39, now i'm 43, I suck , I don't care what I look like on the hill so that solves a lot of impractical issues  

On to the practical, what would interest me is keeping the snow and cold off my face. But i've read in other posts that there are too many gaps and this helmet doesn't isolate your face from the weather very well.

Second, IT WILL FOG, why wouldn't you put some fans in this helmet? I've run Smith Optics Turbo fan goggles, they do not fog. There is plenty of space in/on a helmet for fans, battery packs and and MP3 "holder" for that matter.

Seal the thing up, keep the pow off my face when I eat it, put some fans in it so it won't fog. I'd be very interested.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Funny that they think they're marketing but they've just shot themselves in the foot because now this spam post will be filled with less than positive feedback on their product while also ranking on the first page of google for 'Ruroc's RG1X'.

Not exactly the impression you want to give to people searching for your product on google.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Downhill mountain bike fullface helmet will protect your jaw better and I would bet ventilate better. Watch boardercross.........bike helmets........


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

That's too sensical, this helmet is all about looking like a stormtrooper. Plus with a dh helmet you can have your pick of high quality goggles that will work with it, with this you can pick from ruroc's many colors of goggles that have the correct proprietary fit.


----------

